# How much to feed?



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Okay. So the guideline is 2-3% of body weight, right? Kody is between 13-14 lbs, Kacy between 15-16 (he's a tad heavy I think). So 14 lbs x 2% = 0.28 .... that's only about a quarter of a lb. A day? Surely that's not right? We're not an active bunch. Just running around the back yard and walking around the neighborhood 2-3 times a week. Help an old lady out, please?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Yes your 14 pound pup should get 4.48 ounces per day and the 16 pound pooch needs 5.12 ounces per day. I know it is not much. They don't seem super active. I would start with these amounts and if they seem to be getting too thin up it a half ounce at a time until they are the weight you like. You also need to remember that chicken and turkey are fairly lean meats so they will lose a little but once you start hearts and read meats they will gain some back. Their bodies will also change - they may weigh the same but since they are building more muscle mass they will seem sleeker. Enjoy the changes, your dogs will.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Liz said:


> Yes your 14 pound pup should get 4.48 ounces per day and the 16 pound pooch needs 5.12 ounces per day. I know it is not much. They don't seem super active. I would start with these amounts and if they seem to be getting too thin up it a half ounce at a time until they are the weight you like. You also need to remember that chicken and turkey are fairly lean meats so they will lose a little but once you start hearts and read meats they will gain some back. Their bodies will also change - they may weigh the same but since they are building more muscle mass they will seem sleeker. Enjoy the changes, your dogs will.


Thanks, Liz. Again. A few weeks back, I thought I remembered coming up with 8 oz a day. Obviously my math skills are lacking. I'd better get out my kitchen scales.

Just mutilated (butcher just doesn't describe it) 3 chickens and a package of back with great gobs of skin and fat on them. I swear to you, one of those chickens spit in my face. If I don't salmonella or e. coli today, I think I'm good. Now I need a shower. Ick!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Nana52 said:


> Just mutilated (butcher just doesn't describe it) 3 chickens and a package of back with great gobs of skin and fat on them. I swear to you, one of those chickens spit in my face. If I don't salmonella or e. coli today, I think I'm good. Now I need a shower. Ick!


HAHAHAHA! I HATE whole chickens! Hate them with a passion. Sometimes i feel like just ripping them with my teeth like a dog would work so much better than what I do.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

after time, you get good at it. gordon ramsey good. LOL

as long as you don't lick your fingers, nana, you're okay LOL

and even then, you'd have to have the worst immune system nature ever created.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

I don't like whole chickens either, but 2 different stores had them on sale last week and the week before, so I bought as many as I could fit into my small freezer (in case I ever worked up the courage to feed them to my boys). I'm not worried about getting GR good, just want to get good enough that I don't feel like there's chicken "juice" all over me and my kitchen. Don't know why I bother with a cutting board. Those suckers sure are slippery, aren't they? And I've washed my hands about a dozen times; they still smell like chicken.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Whole chickens are what have made my 2 different kitchen shears my BFFs in the kitchen!!LOL
SOO much easier for me(and husband) then knifes! :wink:
And Liz gave you perfect numbers for the start out guide line for weights. Just remember to watch each dog's weight and adjust amounts as needed!:thumb:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Nana do you have a good pair of large kitchen shears? They work alot better than knives.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Whole chickens are what have made my 2 different kitchen shears my BFFs in the kitchen!!LOL
> SOO much easier for me(and husband) then knifes! :wink:
> And Liz gave you perfect numbers for the start out guide line for weights. Just remember to watch each dog's weight and adjust amounts as needed!:thumb:


I've got some kitchen scissors, but I don't think they're very good. Will be looking for a better pair. Really don't want to include any of my fingers in the dogs' food. Not species appropriate, right?

Thanks to all. Again. And again.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Well I don't know. chicken toes are good for them. People fingers probably have some glucosamine  

I bought some cheap kitchen shears and busted the handle the second day since I cut up chicken toes for Snorkels and they are hard to cut. I am going to look for some better ones today or tomorrow.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Just a little tidbit to help holding a chicken. You can use a towel to get a grip on it. I like paper ones then I can just toss them out.


----------



## Stinky (May 31, 2012)

Agreeing with kitchen shear suggestions. Someone else suggested them to me and I didn't expect them to work that great. I tried them and WOW. I will never use a knife for cutting meat again. I don't know how much mine cost as they're actually my mothers (now that I think about it, she won't be too happy to find out what I've been using her scissors for when she gets back from vacation). I bet they were from Walmart, though. They are Faberware brand, red and black in color. I cut through parts of chicken leg quarters with them just fine. They slice through meat so nicely.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh Nana, you made me laugh. Kitchen shears are the way to go. I finally got some from pampered chef and they are awesome. I look pretty skillful when I use these. I would lop off all my finger if I used a knife.  

Be careful witht he feeding on your little guys. My sheltie is a little pig and acts like she is starving at all times. She has stolen so much food from the collies she is now on a diet and extremely unhappy - at close to thirty pounds she has at least 5 pounds to lose. She is getting 4-6 ounces per day. It only take two ounces too much for a while for her to get huge.  Now I will be sleeping with one eye open as she is the vengeful type. LOL

As far as salmonella you can't get it if you try it has to be an accident.  We have about 300 pounds of meat to package tomorrow and the next day as it defrosts. Not worries at all about salmonella or e-coli.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

You'll figure out pretty quickly how to adjust your guys food intake. Some of mine are good at 2% but one gets nearly 4 oz and weighs only 4 lbs. She's a total nutcase though and doesn't even stop moving in her sleep. 
I have kitchen shears and have never tried them for chicken so will do that next time I'm cutting some. It just always seemed like it might be awkward but I think it's because I'm left handed and all scissors seems to be geared toward right handed people. 
And if it was that easy to get salmonella, we'd probably all be on deaths door at this point. I used to worry about it too and now if I get some blood or chicken juice on anything I just call a dog over to lick it up for me. I probably shouldn't admit that anywhere other than on this forum....hwell:


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

You guys are the best. Definitely gonna look for some scissors. I've read "good" things about the Joyce Chen ones. Anywho, we've made it 4 days, first choking incident on boneless, and lived to tell. Have a great day one and all!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Nana52 said:


> You guys are the best. Definitely gonna look for some scissors. I've read "good" things about the Joyce Chen ones. Anywho, we've made it 4 days, first choking incident on boneless, and lived to tell. Have a great day one and all!


I highly recommend the Pampered Chef kitchen shears. I can cut through all chicken bones and even pork ribs. Since I got them I use them to cut all the dogs' meat. They are way better than any knife. They cost around $30 but it is the best investment I have made since starting raw - other than my freezer.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

kathylcsw said:


> I highly recommend the Pampered Chef kitchen shears. I can cut through all chicken bones and even pork ribs. Since I got them I use them to cut all the dogs' meat. They are way better than any knife. They cost around $30 but it is the best investment I have made since starting raw - other than my freezer.


Sounds good. Are they available pretty much anywhere or somewhere specific?

Boys have had 2 small meatless meals (2-3 ounces each), and poops still small, dry, kinda crumbly but not "dusty" as you all say. I'm so proud of their poop. How nutty is that?


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

kathylcsw said:


> I highly recommend the Pampered Chef kitchen shears. I can cut through all chicken bones and even pork ribs. Since I got them I use them to cut all the dogs' meat. They are way better than any knife. They cost around $30 but it is the best investment I have made since starting raw - other than my freezer.


I don't use mine to cut up chickens but I love my Pampered Chef shears. I love everything PF related that I own!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> And if it was that easy to get salmonella, we'd probably all be on deaths door at this point. I used to worry about it too and now if I get some blood or chicken juice on anything I just call a dog over to lick it up for me. I probably shouldn't admit that anywhere other than on this forum....hwell:


Snorkels always cleans up the floor around Rebel's bowl  

It's like having a little tiny robot dishtowel always at the ready.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

xellil said:


> Snorkels always cleans up the floor around Rebel's bowl
> 
> It's like having a little tiny robot dishtowel always at the ready.


I let Brody into everyone's crates....I havent truly cleaned them out since we started raw!!HAHA


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Nana52 said:


> Sounds good. Are they available pretty much anywhere or somewhere specific?
> 
> Boys have had 2 small meatless meals (2-3 ounces each), and poops still small, dry, kinda crumbly but not "dusty" as you all say. I'm so proud of their poop. How nutty is that?


Nana you either have to order them online or through a pampered chef consultant. This is the link to buy online

Professional Shears | Buy Quality Kitchenware at PamperedChef.com


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> I let Brody into everyone's crates....I havent truly cleaned them out since we started raw!!HAHA


As soon as mine finish eating and get let out of the crate they each run into the other's crate to lick up anything that is left over.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

kathylcsw said:


> Nana you either have to order them online or through a pampered chef consultant. This is the link to buy online
> 
> Professional Shears | Buy Quality Kitchenware at PamperedChef.com


Thanks ever so :smile:


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Liz said:


> As far as salmonella you can't get it if you try it has to be an accident.  We have about 300 pounds of meat to package tomorrow and the next day as it defrosts. Not worries at all about salmonella or e-coli.


I am "proof" that it's really difficult to get salmonella or e-coli. With the way I feed and my <lack of> housekeeping skills, if it was easy to catch then me and my family would have gotten sick which so far no one has <knock on wood>. Believe me, if most people knew where the pups took their food and how I clean up (not) after them, they'd never come into my house for fear of the health and a few might even call health services (just kidding) on me. LOL


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Celt said:


> I am "proof" that it's really difficult to get salmonella or e-coli. With the way I feed and my <lack of> housekeeping skills, if it was easy to catch then me and my family would have gotten sick which so far no one has <knock on wood>. Believe me, if most people knew where the pups took their food and how I clean up (not) after them, they'd never come into my house for fear of the health and a few might even call health services (just kidding) on me. LOL


I hear ya. I am a little obsessive about washing my hands (not enough to require medication), raw feeding not withstanding. I rarely have visitors, so no worries there. I'm not really all that worried about catching anything. As long as the boys don't get their insides punctured by a bone and doofus Kody doesn't get choked again on plain ole meat (which I'll be cutting into bites from now on), that's all I care about.


----------

